# Don't even think about going to the surf this weekend.



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus purchased selling eggs.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Sharkchum says that is some of his favorite water .


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

All I can say is I want to be there as soon as it lays down and greens up. Should be epic!
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I see a shark fin í ½í¸Ž.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

What's it look like this morning? Should be a little better after this storm pushed through??


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Runway said:


> Sharkchum says that is some of his favorite water .


He will tear up the reds


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

bubbas kenner said:


> I see a shark fin ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½.


Oh my God!! :rotfl:


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

OnedayScratch said:


> What's it look like this morning? Should be a little better after this storm pushed through??


Still drinking coffee and playing with this one Tommy. Wife had to take a shower before we take the runt down there???


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

bubbas kenner said:


> I see a shark fin ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½.


I see it - what do I win??


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The water is still a little rough, but it's loaded with nice mullet.
















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Bait!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

sharkchum said:


> The water is still a little rough, but it's loaded with nice mullet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My interest is peaking....

May see you down there.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Couple hours ago.

Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus purchased selling eggs.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Frog Fest is happening this weekend tho.

Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus purchased selling eggs.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Just a tad sporty.

Some good mullet there--Wish I was there just to load up on them.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Weekends..not my thing. Caught plenty of fish in rough water, but any bit of debris it's most likely gameover. Upper/mid coast reds are a dime a dozen...up to 45" anyways. They are fun on light tackle or friends new to it.


----------

